# Alpina Startimer



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got this from Gnomon watches the other day and I'm very impressed with it. Swiss made with anti reflective sapphire crystal and Alpina/FC modified SW200. It's quite large at 44mm but wears comfortably on my 7.25 inch wrist. The strap is leather with a suede type feel to the outer layer and an Alpina signed tang buckle. The watch is titanium coloured stainless steel and the tang buckle matches. Legibility on this is excellent and there is lume on every marker as well as the minute and hour hands and the numerals and markers are framed and coated with what looks like glass as it reflects light. The Startimer was released by Alpina at the 2017 Basel Fair.


The details on the watch are excellent and I reckon these are better than current IWC offerings at three to four times the price. There is a serious IWC look to the Startimer but it is meant to be a pilots watch and IWC don't have copyright on the Mark design. Alpina have a long military heritage and provided watches to the military in WWII, so in my eyes, the Startimer is a nod to their heritage.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great looking watch Pete! Well done!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

hiro1963 said:


> Great looking watch Pete! Well done!


Thanks Hiro

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Its on my radar as well. I quite like the change of markers at 12,3,6, 9 from the old models. Enjoy. 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

BTW, it looks like the dial is not sunburst anymore ?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

No matte grey

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I love my Startimers. They ooze quality and are finished exceptionally well. There's a lot of details that are on par with the IWCs. Especially given the price point it's awesome value. I do like your 2017 version. Meanwhile i still hang onto my 2 past generation's chronographs...


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I love those applied Arabic indicies!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking.


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Startimer 40mm, Haveston Carrier strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dom (Dec 30, 2010)

CVega said:


> Startimer 40mm, Haveston Carrier strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love your 40mm grey dial, too bad it's discontinued and they don't have Startimer at 40mm at this moment...


----------



## gomgom (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm planning to buy Alpina Startimer Date for my friend who gave me a Seiko Shogun for his wedding gift. There are not many Alpina watches in my country so I'm planning to buy it in the state; however, I need to know how the quality is and durability of the Alpina Startimer. Do you have any problem with Alpina watches?


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

gomgom said:


> I'm planning to buy Alpina Startimer Date for my friend who gave me a Seiko Shogun for his wedding gift. There are not many Alpina watches in my country so I'm planning to buy it in the state; however, I need to know how the quality is and durability of the Alpina Startimer. Do you have any problem with Alpina watches?


I don't have a Startimer but I have an Alpiner, which has a similar movement, and the quality is as good or better than any watch I have had in the $500-2k range.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Startimers are frikken' great, especially when you can snag them in the $450-600 range on grey market. I have a black 40mm Startimer as one of my beaters, which I realize is a crass statement. It's great. Side by side, a non-WIS muggle wouldn't be able to tell the value difference between a 40mm Startimer and an IWC Mark XVIII... probably. 

(Disclaimer: You'd have to pry my Mark XVIII LPP edition from my cold, dead hands, whereas I wouldn't be heartbroken if I lost an Alpina.)

For whomever asked above about reliability, the only complaints I've heard is about the crown being slightly finicky on some of the 44mm models. You can feel the grind while winding, but it also feels a bit flimsy when pulled out to the second click. And since it's a Sellita clone of the 2824, you should probably let it wind itself rather than winding it ad nauseam by hand (so I've heard).


----------

